# Sensores NPN  Y PNP



## anmora220 (Abr 5, 2007)

hola amigos  una consulta que diferencia  ay entre sensores  NPN  Y  PNP


----------



## El nombre (Abr 5, 2007)

NPN te saca el negativo
PNP el positivo.
Saludos

Pd1: Parece una pregunta con pega
Pd2: no hay


----------

